# a sensative man



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I got one I actually thought was funny...

A woman meets a man in a bar.
They talk; they connect;
they end up leaving together.
They get back to his place,
and as he shows her around his
apartment she notices that one wall
of his bedroom is completely filled with soft, sweet,
cuddly teddy bears...

There are three shelves in the bedroom,
with hundreds and hundreds of cute,
cuddly teddy bears carefully placed
in rows, covering the entire wall!
It was obvious that he had taken
quite some time to lovingly arrange them
and she was immediately touched
by the amount of thought he had
put into organizing the display.
There were small bears all along
the bottom shelf, medium-sized bears
covering the length of the middle shelf,
and huge, enormous bears running
all the way along the top shelf.

She found it strange for an
obviously masculine guy
to have such a large collection of
Teddy Bears.
She is quite impressed by his
sensitive side but doesn't mention this to
him.

They share a bottle of wine and
continue talking and,
after awhile, she finds herself thinking,
'Oh my God! Maybe, this guy
could be the one!
Maybe he could be the future
father of my children?'
She turns to him and kisses him
lightly on the lips .
He responds warmly.
They continue to kiss, the passion builds,
and he romantically lifts her in
his arms and carries her into his bedroom
where they rip off each other's
clothes and make hot, steamy love.
She is so overwhelmed that she
responds with more passion,
more creativity, more heat than she
has ever known.

After an intense, explosive night
of raw passion with this sensitive guy,
they are lying there together in
the afterglow.
The woman rolls over, gently
strokes his chest and asks coyly,
'Well, how was it?'
The guy gently smiles at her, strokes her
cheek, looks deeply into her eyes, and says:

'Help yourself to any prize
from the middle shelf'


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

sensitive


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Nick said:


> sensitive


Yeah, I know, I can't change it.


----------

